# Going to Palm Springs/Desert in 5 weeks. Advice please



## shellibaby (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi
We are a family of five from the UK coming to Palm Desert/springs for 2 weeks in just over 5 weeks time. We are staying at the Marriot Desert Villas II for our first week then at Oasis Villa resort in Palm Springs  for our 2nd week. I have found numerous reviews on the Marriot but none on the Oasis, can anybody help ?
Also which unit should I request to stay in at Desert Villas II, I know we do not wish to be at Jasmine Court and would most like to be near a pool for the kids but would love a view especially for the sunsets.
What bugs/creepy crawlies am I likely to encounter during July/August ?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## linmcginn (Jun 13, 2007)

www.tripadvisor.com has reviews and pictures of the Oasis Villa Resort. I hope you like the heat because it's hot, hot,hot in the desert this time of year!


----------



## tashamen (Jun 13, 2007)

shellibaby said:


> found numerous reviews on the Marriot but none on the Oasis, can anybody help ?



Actually, there are quite a few reviews on the Oasis Villa here, but it's listed under Vacation Internationale - Oasis Villa.  I found the reviews here and on tripadvisor very helpful in deciding to stay there on my next trip to that area - I'm using an AC from II which can't be used for my home resort (Club Intrawest).  Their grounds with several pools and hot tubs, the private garage and grill on each patio, and the proximity to downtown Palm Springs sold me.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for that info, I will take a look now. We are also using an AC for that resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 13, 2007)

Palm Desert will have great sunsets but the hills to the west of PS may limit the sunsets in Palm Springs.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you for that info:whoopie:


----------



## eal (Jun 13, 2007)

We have stayed at several different timeshares in the Palm Springs area and Oasis Villas is our favourite - I even liked it better than the Westin Mission Hills.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you. I was rather concerned when I had read some negative reviews but they were older ones, the more recent reviews I've read are much more positive. We can't wait to return to the US. Looking forward to the shopping. We were over in Florida a couple of months ago and had a fab time.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 14, 2007)

shellibaby said:


> What bugs/creepy crawlies am I likely to encounter during July/August ?



You really shouldn't encounter any real bugs, or creepy crawlies.  

Ants can be a problem in Southern California, as well as roaches.  But again, I doubt they will be a problem.

If you go off the beaten path out in the desert, be watchful for rattlesnakes, but again in town that shouldn't be a problem.

As someone pointed out, be prepared for blistering heat during your stay.

I like it over in PS/Palm Desert during that time of year since the crowds are smaller, because all the snow birds have left for cooler climates.

Drive down to Indio for one day and get a Date Shake at Shields Date Gardens, it's yummy!


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure what ages your children are, but Rancho Mirage has an excellent children's museum.  It's air-conditioned and has lots of cool stuff for kids I'd say from toddlers to about 14ish.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 14, 2007)

Ants seem to be the bain of my life, everywhere I go they are there, at home, in Spain, everywhere!!!

As for the rattlesnakes, I have told my husband that when we do go to the canyons or anwhere similair that we should go on a tour or with a guide. i don't relish the idea of coming face to face with a mountain lion. But we are really looking forward to seeing all the beautiful areas & views.

I know its going to be hot, but believe me it will be a welcome change from the miserable English weather we are having today, rain, rain and more rain and its cold. We have pleanty of hats and high factor sun block ready.

My childrens ages are : 14, 7 and 3 so the museum sounds great for them especially to have a break from the heat.

Everyone has been really helpful at this site, thank you. We have put a request in to exchange for Las Vegas next May (without the kids!) so I will be picking all your brains then.

Many thanks 

Michelle


----------



## ricoba (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, the desert will be a pleasant change from cool, but green Isle! 

Another museum suggestion would be the Palm Springs Air Museum.  Most of the planes are in an airconditioned hanger, and its a good visit for all ages.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 14, 2007)

We have already put that musuem on our list, my 7 year old son is crazy about planes (he wants to be an RAF pilot). But thanks for the tip.

Do people accept children eating out late, are they welcome in restaurants later than say 8pm ? We usually holiday in Spain/Balearics and people there eat and drink late and children are in abundance and very welcome.

Thank you


----------



## Luanne (Jun 14, 2007)

shellibaby said:


> We have already put that musuem on our list, my 7 year old son is crazy about planes (he wants to be an RAF pilot). But thanks for the tip.
> 
> Do people accept children eating out late, are they welcome in restaurants later than say 8pm ? We usually holiday in Spain/Balearics and people there eat and drink late and children are in abundance and very welcome.
> 
> Thank you



You will find that many places in the US, mostly on the west coast, people tend to eat dinner earlier.  So, while your children might be welcome, you'll want to check to make sure the restaurant is still serving.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 14, 2007)

Luanne said:


> You will find that many places in the US, mostly on the west coast, people tend to eat dinner earlier.  So, while your children might be welcome, you'll want to check to make sure the restaurant is still serving.



You will also need to check if a restaurant is open, since many of the higher end restaurants and stores close for the summer months.

But children should not be a problem at any place.  California is a very casual atmosphere.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 16, 2007)

Make sure that you take the Palm Springs Aerial Tram. Below is a link to their web site.

http://www.pstramway.com/

It will be about 40 degrees cooler at the top. It is well worth it. I live just an hour drive from Palm Springs. We frequently visit there for 2-3 night getaways but never in the summer. The heat can be brutal. It was 128 degrees there last summer. Make sure you always carry water with you and drink lots of it as you can become dehydrated very quickly.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, the heat can be brutal--probably nothing like anything you have ever experienced.  Even though you have the timeshares, you might want to take a break mid-way and go to San Diego for cool air and a beach.  There is so much to do in the San Diego area, and it is much, much cooler.  San Diego offers Old Town (because of San Diego's Mexican heritage), The Midway (which is absolutely fascinating;  when we planned to go, I wasn't much interested, but we spent 4 hours there and could have easily spent more); Sea World; the world famous San Diego Zoo; Legoland (which your little one would love)--and of course, the beach.  Depending on how bad the heat is in Palm Springs, San Diego might be a very welcome break.


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you both for those tips. We have put the tram on our list of things to do. As for water we will take cool bags with us everywhere we go, we did in Florida but will no doubt take double that amount.
We are considering going to San Diego. My husband would like to seek out the Carvin guitar shop. He recently had one custom made and shipped over to the UK. Its just the added cost of staying overnight that may prevent us from spending the night there, does anyone know if there are reasonable hotels ?

Many thanks


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 16, 2007)

You can stay in San Diego for between $60.00 and $120.00 a night in a 3* or 4* hotel if you use Priceline.com    It's a blind bidding site where hotels unload their excess rooms for bargain rates.  However, it doesn't have to be all that blind.  Go to www.biddingfortravel.com    The first listing under San Diego is the list of hotels Priceline uses in each "bidding zone" in San Diego and the *rating of each hotel.  When you bid for a hotel, you won't know which hotel you will get, but you will know it will be one of 3-5 hotels that you know the name of; you will know where the hotel is located within a few blocks, and you will know the * rating for the hotel.  If you look at the Biddingfortravel forum after you have seen the list of hotels, you will see what bids are currently being accepted by Priceline for what hotels.  For instance, someone just posted that he got the Hilton for $60.00 a night.

I think it is possible that to use Priceline you have to have a U.S. address, but I don't know that is true.  You could also try www.hotwire.com    They use the same hotels Priceline does, but you don't bid.  Again, you wouldn't know the exact hotel, but it would be the same ones you found on the biddingfortravel list of Priceline hotels, so you would know it would be one of 3-5 etc.  Hotwire will also let you specify up to 5 in the room, which Priceline would not.  Using Priceline, you would probably have to get two rooms.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's the Carvin Link for their stores.


----------



## eal (Jun 16, 2007)

Priceline will only take US credit cards for payment; hotwire.com will take non-US forms of payment


----------



## Victoria (Jun 16, 2007)

Wrong - I use a Canadian Credit Card all the time!  I think they are happy to take your money where ever you live!


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, you are all stars!
My Husband is very grateful for the Carvin link.
Those sites sound great, would never have found them without your help, will have a look today and check it out.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## eal (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Victoria,
They must have changed their policy since the last (frustrating) time I looked.  I'll go back and check it out.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 18, 2007)

shellibaby said:


> Thanks everyone, you are all stars!
> My Husband is very grateful for the Carvin link.
> Those sites sound great, would never have found them without your help, will have a look today and check it out.
> Thanks again everyone



I would expect that there would not be much availability of low priced accommodations in San Diego. You will be there during their prime time summer tourist season. However, I do agree that a visit to San Diego is well worthwhile. We lived in San Diego for 20 years and now live just 60 miles away. We often play tourist in San Diego and we own a timeshare right in downtown.


----------



## mom2kandj (Jun 28, 2007)

In addition to the Children's Museum of the Desert, we love taking the kids to the "free" movies.  On Tuesday and Wednesday mornings at 10am(until mid August), Regal Cinemas does the Free Family Film Festival.  They screen two movies (usually one Grated and one PGrated) at that 10am slot first come first served.  We stay at Westin Mission Hills and the Rancho Mirage theater is about 10 minutes away.  The movies are not in their first run, but they are usually movies that I don't mind watching.  Here's a cut and paste:

Rancho Mirage Stadium 16
72-777 Dinah Shore Drive
Rancho Mirage ,CA 92270
06/26-06/27 	Everyone's Hero (G)
	Hoot (PG)
07/03-07/04 	Clifford's Really Big Movie (G)
	Zoom (PG)
07/10-07/11 	Muppets From Space (G)
	Open Season (PG)
07/17-07/18 	Jonah: A Veggie Tale Movie (G)
	Flushed Away (PG)
07/24-07/25 	Wallace & Gromit: The Curse Of The Were-Rabbit (G)
	How To Eat Fried Worms (PG)
07/31-08/01 	Adventures Of Elmo In Grouchland (G)
	Flicka (PG)
08/07-08/08 	Charlotte's Web (G)
	Zathura (PG)
08/14-08/15 	Curious George (G)
	Ice Age: The Meltdown (PG)
08/21-08/22 	Doogal (G)
	Barnyard (PG)

Have fun!


----------



## shellibaby (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats a great piece of info.
Thank you for that.


----------

